# Lat Move to Recon/MARSOC



## BrownZackery (Jan 8, 2013)

First off, I'm non-Infantry, (winger). But I joined the Corps to get some, and recently 2 of the top jobs the Corps wants out of us lowely peasants are Recon and MARSOC.
Which would be a smarter move?
Training wise I know that to do Recon, I would have to go through SOI first.
But I'm just unsure about the opportunities that each one would provide.
Which would offer more training opportunities?
Do MARSOC have the ability to do Scout Sniper, or is it a different course?
Basically, what im trying to get to, is there any real difference with the 2?


----------



## Lefty375 (Jan 8, 2013)

BrownZackery said:


> I am an active duty air wing Marine, currently serving in good ole North Carolina. I joined Shadow Spear to get more info on Pararescue and the process of going from the USMC to the Air Force. Hope that this site and it's members can help with this process.


http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/threads/marsoc-missions.16386/


BrownZackery said:


> I've given a lot of thought between the 2. But at the end of my days when I'm looking back on my life, I don't want to regret anything. And I'll always be able to say I'm a Marine. I love the Marines, and it's really tough for me to "switch teams" but I'd rather be in the business of savings lives than staying in the Marines.


http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/threads/prior-service-Marine-to-pararescue.16344/#post-252643

I'm trying to help you out before someone who has already responded to your previous threads see this. You should REALLY do some research.  As in, not make a new thread...but I'm not SOF so I suppose you can wait until one of them comes.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 8, 2013)

Basically you want a cool SOF job?


----------



## BrownZackery (Jan 9, 2013)

Defiantly not. My interest has been with the Marine Corps and Pararescue since before I enlisted. It was a tough decision then, it's a tough decision now. But after talking with my fiancé and our future goals, it would be better for us both for me to stay in the Marines rather than compete for a prior service slot with the AF.


----------



## fox1371 (Jan 9, 2013)

Search, search, and then search again. 

I'm going to make a few comments that may tick you off but I feel need to be mentioned anyways...

You state that you joined the Marines to "get some," yet you enlisted into an Air Wing MOS.  I'm confused? 

Right now you're asking a very broad question, based off of a personal choice that you have to make.  Do your ample research, show some initiative in the matter, and then bring your questions onto the board. 

Here's what I see, you're 20 years old, engaged, disgruntled because you want to do cool guy stuff.  My guess if that you're a LCpl who isn't happy with life right now in the wing.  So, here is my two cents on your desire to want to lat move.  *First, give yourself, your career, AND your relationship time to grow up*.  If you lat move within the next year into MARSOC or Recon, assuming you can meet the qualifications, then I would say it's a good chance you'll be kissing your future marriage goodbye.  Frankly, once you're in a steady deployment cycle...I'd probably kiss it goodbye.  Yes, I know this is not the case with everyone, and everyone's situation is different and/or the "exception" to the rule.  If you're SERIOUSLY interested in lat moving to MARSOC, go and talk to a recruiter, as you've already been told a month ago.  Talk with your Chain of Command as well.  That's one of the things that they're there for.


----------



## BrownZackery (Jan 9, 2013)

Thank you very much


----------



## 8654Maine (Jan 9, 2013)

Segue to what Fox said:  Most important question is to ask yourself WHY you want this.

Fuck all the dressing, get to the meat.


----------



## BrownZackery (Jan 9, 2013)

Why did YOU do it? 
And how would you feel about a non-infantry Marine moving over into your unit?


----------



## 8654Maine (Jan 9, 2013)

I'll assume this is a serious question and that it's directed towards me.  If it's a snarky reply...

I never settle for second best.  I went to an Ivy League college.  Marine have a tough tradition.  I made honor man in boot camp.  I went Infantry.  Force Recon is the best that the Marines have.  No question where I wanted to be.

There are integral non-03's in a Plt.  Welcome assets.

Now why do you want to?


----------



## 8654Maine (Jan 9, 2013)

Double post


----------



## BrownZackery (Jan 9, 2013)

No intention on it being snarky, I apologize. 
Before I enlisted I wanted to be the absolute best I could be, and me and my buddy were going to do to the AF. So I asked the recruiter what was the hardest thing he had, which led me to Pararescue. Then, I got a call from the Marine Corps recruiter....from there I was hooked. 
I decided on the Marines after asking myself which I would regret not doing, obviously I picked the Marines. I did more and more research and ultimately decided on becoming an officer, because what could be better than leading the best into battle? The recruiter had other plans though and now I work on circuit cards and cables. I'm not complaining, I actually love what I do. But I just want more. I havn't reached my full potential. So, now re-enlistment is in my sights, and the way the Corps is now, it almost doesn't seem feasible. So I looked at the currently undermanned MOS's and wouldnt you know it, Reconaissance Marine is one of them, also MARSOC.
But to answer why, it goes back to my original plans of the military, to be the best I can be.
and to comment on my original posts about Pararescue, after doing more research on the matter, ultimatley it would be too risky to try for a PJ slot with the drawdowns.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 9, 2013)

Make sure you tell your recruiter that you want to "get some!"

First you wanted to be a PJ, but the Corps thought better. 

Then you wanted to be an "officer and lead Marines into battle", but then your recruiter thought better. 

Then you thought about leaving the Corps but your girlfriend thought better. 

Then you looked at open MOS slots and saw that Recon needed a "few-good-men" and thought, "hey, that sounds pretty cool, now I can be the best I can be again!"

For fucks sake, who are you trying to convince?  It seems like yourself. 

If/when you go, you are having that internal debate about what you are doing there when training is at its nastiest, you will want to have a better answer than "it seemed like the best option!"  





For fucks sake, who are you trying to convince?  It seems like yourself - if that is that case, "swing with the wing" my boy.


----------



## BrownZackery (Jan 9, 2013)

Thank you for the straight answer.
But if the opportunity of a lifetime is there, to get back to where I was originally trying to go, and this time instead of people saying....na, you should do something else, they are saying. Remember what you were trying to do in this first place? well here it is, we need somebody to fill this slot....wouldn't you go for it?


----------



## 8654Maine (Jan 9, 2013)

If you really want it, go for it.

But, what we get from your posts are not good.  You have a passive way of doing things.  Not much initiative.  And not much passion.

Recon/MarSoc does not need a warm body to fill a slot.  I'd rather have one hard-charger instead of 10 warm bodies because "a slot opened up".

You should go AF.  Seriously (After reading your other posts).


----------



## BrownZackery (Jan 9, 2013)

Thank you all for the responses, even though they can be interrpreted negatively, it's mostly just reasurred me of what I really want. Again, I thank you all for your responses, but especially your service. You are the reason us Winger's go to work everyday, and you are the reason I stay motivated. Oorah.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 10, 2013)

8654Maine said:


> If you really want it, go for it.
> 
> But, what we get from your posts are not good. You have a passive way of doing things. Not much initiative. And not much passion.
> 
> ...


Disagree, Coast Guard Rescue Swimmer, hard non-life taking job.


----------



## Short Round (Jan 10, 2013)

As an instructor at SOI I think you should know that of the 34 non infantry NCO's I have personally trained at ITB heading for BRC only 23 have graduated ITB and only 4 have actually graduated BRC. Not for lack of trying but many non infantry assume that to make it (at least through ITB I cannot speak on behalf of BRC) they just have to yell kill and like shooting things. They're not prepared to accept being treated at the student level and many simply develop the attitude of "I know everything because I'm a SGT" and eventually they get cut.

MARSOC and Recon jobs are in high demand for a reason, most people don't have what it takes to fill those shoes.
You really want to "Get Some"? Do two years in the infantry first and then go for something high speed. Nobody turns the treadmill to full speed and then jumps on. The same applies to the infantry community.


----------



## 8654Maine (Jan 10, 2013)

SOWT said:


> Disagree, Coast Guard Rescue Swimmer, hard non-life taking job.


 
Ahh, you guys don't want him, either. I see my error.

Rescue swimmer -- cool gig.


----------



## Teufel (Jun 4, 2013)

I had a lot of non infantry guys in my platoon at Force.  We had a prior rigger, admin clerk, data tech and motor transport Marine.  They all took the indoc, went to SOI and BRC.  I didn't have any issues with them.  Were they as experienced as my 03xx lat movers?  No but they caught up quickly.  

http://mauifeed.com/maui-news/mauis-maximum-warrior-named-mike/

GySgt Mike S. is a lat mover from the aviation community and was a representative for the reconnaissance community in Maximum Warrior.  Not that Maximum warrior is a benchmark of any kind, but as you can see you would not be the first air winger to come over.


----------



## BrownZackery (Sep 23, 2013)

My apologizes to all who got the wrong impression from my posts.
My only intention was to get as much information about the 2 as possible, and I should have came out and said that in my introduction.
Having a wife, I'm just trying to make a good decision for the both of us, and with that I need as much knowledge as possible.
No disrespect was intentional.
And as for the "get some" response, well that was immature in the first place for me to say because of all that phrase could imply.
All I meant out of that statement was to do more with the body I've been blessed with than sit in a chair all day and solder circuit cards.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 23, 2013)

BrownZackery said:


> Thank you for the straight answer.
> But if the opportunity of a lifetime is there, to get back to where I was originally trying to go, *and this time instead of people saying*....na, you should do something else, *they are saying*. Remember what you were trying to do in this first place? well here it is, we need somebody to fill this slot....wouldn't you go for it?


 
Who is making your decisions?  MOO...  You let outside influences become a distraction.  All of your posts focus on others being the key...  that doesn't work in life, make decisions that are right for you and protect the others, and don't worry about what others think.  Always have a backup plan, you'll probably need it.


----------



## BrownZackery (Sep 23, 2013)

^^ Thank you for the advice x SF med.
That is definatly a shortcoming that I need to address.


----------



## Usmcpoolee7200 (Apr 2, 2014)

How do you go to soi after being a winger?


----------



## AWP (Apr 2, 2014)

Usmcpoolee7200 said:


> How do you go to soi after being a winger?


 
Per the Site Rules:
A) You need a new name.
B) Once that is done you need to post an Introduction. Look to New Members Begin Here for guidance.


----------

